# Estimate on pin yield.



## glondor (Feb 12, 2013)

Hye all. I am looking for a bit of help on the yield on a mix of pins. The batch is 1850 g. ( 4.07 pounds). The pins are quite a mix, with lots of flash and partial plate mixed with higher grade full heavy palate material. I am looking for a serious, educated assessment based on what you see in the photos. I will PM each reply with my estimate if you would like. I don't want to post it yet and bias the answers. I will answer any questions as they arise, if any. Thanks in advance, glondor


----------



## EDI Refining (Feb 12, 2013)

0.40 g / lb

but Glondor - This is strictly my guess


----------



## auratus72 (Feb 12, 2013)

Hi, I am not very experienced but would you like me to guess. 1.8gms/Lb


----------



## Palladium (Feb 12, 2013)

auratus72 said:


> Hi, I am not very experienced but would you like me to guess.



Make a guess sir. We all have to learn somewhere.


----------



## kkmonte (Feb 12, 2013)

1.1 g / pound


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Feb 12, 2013)

0.5 grams / pound. 2.03 grams total.

Dave


----------



## cnbarr (Feb 12, 2013)

I'll say 0.82g/lb


----------



## Geo (Feb 12, 2013)

well, theres alot of solder.a large part of the pins are the 0.01% pins.discounting the solder and the low grade pins,if there is a pound of good pins in the mix, there should be at least 2g.add the 3/100's from the low grade pins, about 2.03g-2.05g total.


----------



## modtheworld44 (Feb 12, 2013)

I'm going to say 7-9grams total.



modtheworld44


----------



## hfywc (Feb 12, 2013)

i would guess 2.5g total


----------



## Palladium (Feb 12, 2013)

I would guess .6 - .8 grams/lb


----------



## glondor (Feb 12, 2013)

Hey guys, Thanks a lot. Most were very close to my guesstimate. I see 1.2 g per pound, but I may have wishful thinking on my side. There is a fair blob or 2 of solder in the mix, but maybe some will be AU bearing. Lets hope. I will post results when done.


----------



## Smack (Feb 13, 2013)

You should be right in the 1g per lb. area.


----------



## gold4mike (Feb 13, 2013)

.75g/pound or roughly 3.00 grams total


----------



## shmandi (Feb 13, 2013)

What process will you use for this mixed batch? I have similar stuff and trying to find out what would be best approach.
This is my first post here. A lot of useful information on this forum. Thanks


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Feb 13, 2013)

Shmandi,

Welcome to the forum! I see you've been a member for a while. I admire and appreciate your restraint in not posting on your first day here asking someone to rescue you from a mess you've already created. I believe you'll do well here.

Dave


----------



## trashmaster (Feb 13, 2013)

I'll say 4.3g ( what is the prize :mrgreen: )


----------



## glondor (Feb 13, 2013)

The prize is................................................KNOWLEDGE !! Wooo Hoooo


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Feb 13, 2013)

.325g /lb


----------



## shmandi (Feb 14, 2013)

FrugalRefiner said:


> Shmandi,
> 
> Welcome to the forum! I see you've been a member for a while. I admire and appreciate your restraint in not posting on your first day here asking someone to rescue you from a mess you've already created. I believe you'll do well here.
> 
> Dave



Thanks. Most of the questions have already been answered. Just need to search for answers. And i haven't made any mess (yet), so far i am only collecting stuff. 
ok, since this is guessing thread... i guess 3,5 grams for all. and if i win, i want detailed description of procces


----------



## glondor (Feb 14, 2013)

Hey Shmandi, welcome. In the interest of speed, these will be done in a hot 50/50 nitric bath.


----------



## auratus72 (Feb 15, 2013)

Hi Glondor, you realy like ugly headed Mr. Metastannic dont ya.


----------



## glondor (Feb 15, 2013)

Not really Auratus72. Curious, how would you do them.


----------



## auratus72 (Feb 15, 2013)

AP is my only choice I cant get nitric acid cheap. I read your previous post about metastannic acid problem thats why I think you are going to deal with it in this batch too. Fully plated pins its difficult to guess whats underneath but partially plated pins Tin is obvious.


----------



## glondor (Feb 15, 2013)

Do you do pins like this in A/P? how much for 4 pounds and how long would it take do you think?


----------



## auratus72 (Feb 15, 2013)

6-8 weeks approx. I have recently done heavy power connector pins (the so called milspec pins) 1 Lb it took a long time. would you like to see the pins and foils.


----------



## glondor (Feb 15, 2013)

6-8 weeks is a very long time. OK if you are doing your own material for sure and there is no time issues. Always, for sure post your foils. Great to see peoples work.


----------



## patnor1011 (Feb 15, 2013)

AP will not only take long, you will also need a lot of it. I mean A LOT...
I would try cell, takes some time too but easier on chemicals needed.


----------



## patnor1011 (Feb 15, 2013)

And my guesstimate is 4,5g from total. I would love to see 9g.
I am eternal optimist. :mrgreen:


----------



## necromancer (Feb 15, 2013)

5.2g total

my guess, i see some good stuff in there  

i have 3.04 KG for recovery, its shinny LOL
maybe we can have a guessing game with that too.......


----------



## Geo (Feb 15, 2013)

you can do a hcl bath to remove the solder first but you would have to heat the material to red before the nitric bath. with a large majority of the pins having tin in the base metal, theres no way to avoid the tin oxide. even if you use AP, you will still get tin oxide. anyone that has tried to process many pounds of springy pins can tell you about the copper pudding that settles out of solution.well, the pudding is actually tin oxide and the green color is copper(II) chloride. so whether you digest with nitric acid or acid peroxide, your going to have tin oxide pudding to deal with. force dry the mass and heat to over 400 degrees F and mill or grind to a fine powder and alternate between hcl bath and water rinse until the hcl stays clear. then the hcl/Cl leach will come out a beautiful golden color.


----------



## GOLDbuyerCA (Feb 18, 2013)

*low ball 2 Grams, the lot * those thick pins are low yield , most seem flash plated, 10 um, to 15 um. top end recoverable, fired to a button, 1/4 of one percent, 5 to 6 grams tops. something like 20 dollars an hour, time chemicals, and all effort. a lot of glitter for little gold, but are not we all fooled by this folly ? Cheers, i really think you got to sort , for a better understanding, get those fat brass pins out of the mix, before you process, they are just a waste of time and chemicals. ebay them off. Cheers, good luck, the educated guessers here are on the low side.


----------



## patnor1011 (Feb 18, 2013)

So whoever guess less is more educated - I am just quoting you. :twisted: 
This is just guessing game, only him and only when he finish will know how much there was. No need to judge, there is nothing like the same batch and everything in there is way too mixed to give "educated guess". 
There may be something hidden out of view which may end up either way.


----------



## Palladium (Feb 18, 2013)

Great! I've not only been told my silver cell design is an utter failure tonight, but now it seems i'm over edumakated. 

:mrgreen:


----------



## necromancer (Feb 18, 2013)

Palladium said:


> Great! I've not only been told my silver cell design is an utter failure tonight, but now it seems i'm over edumakated.
> 
> :mrgreen:




no worries, there only guessing :roll:


----------



## GOLDbuyerCA (Feb 22, 2013)

patnor1011 said:


> So whoever guess less is more educated - I am just quoting you. :twisted:
> This is just guessing game, only him and only when he finish will know how much there was. No need to judge, there is nothing like the same batch and everything in there is way too mixed to give "educated guess".
> There may be something hidden out of view which may end up either way.


 *Educated in that * processing experience sets guesses without exaggerated optimism . I read your PDF on flat pack recovery, well done, 8)


----------



## jmdlcar (Feb 22, 2013)

I think the total for 4.07 pounds would be 6.7 grams hope someone didn't say that.

Jack


----------



## necromancer (Feb 22, 2013)

jmdlcar said:


> I think the total for 4.07 pounds would be 6.7 grams hope someone didn't say that.
> 
> Jack



if they did then it will be a tie, then you can split the prize


----------



## patnor1011 (Feb 23, 2013)

GOLDbuyerCA said:


> patnor1011 said:
> 
> 
> > So whoever guess less is more educated - I am just quoting you. :twisted:
> ...



No worries, no hard feelings my English is not perfect and sometimes it is hard for me to express exactly what I want to say and mainly how I want to say that. Sometimes I type too much and too long and sometimes it all looks strange. 
Well, Thanks, I am now firm believer that there is more gold locked from plain view in IC than on pins. A lot of new people go for shiny things and don't realize that there is much more where they cant see it. I still collect pins and I do have several kilograms of them but apart from some tests on specific types I never did any larger size batch. I am somehow convinced that I will do them in cell as nitric method is cost prohibitive for me. I pay about 5-6 euros for litre of 30% strong.


----------



## steyr223 (Mar 22, 2013)

So whats up did u do them yet or
Get an idea
From my experience
IT pins--.5 grams/lb
Springy pins--1.1 grams/lb
Big brassy pins---.3 grams/lb

And i thought 7% high yield pins was my way
To riches and this is what i got

Maybe just maybe i can get some
Out of an ICBM or the space shuttle :lol:

I think i will post the same guessing game
With some IC's i purchased

O ya almost forgot 2.23 grams total
Get it steyr223 rob :mrgreen:


----------



## Marcel (Mar 22, 2013)

2.2g refined 99X gold is my guess.


----------



## glondor (Mar 24, 2013)

I am amazed at how close so many of you are to the actual yield. The total for the pins is 2.27 g. I think steyr 223 is the closest with a guess of 2.23. We are starting to get some good eyes for pin yield. Good job to all those in the 2 g range.


----------



## necromancer (Mar 24, 2013)

i was 3g to high
but seeing those in person i got to see that they were not as good looking as the photo.


----------



## Geo (Mar 24, 2013)

i was off by .22g, which isnt too bad on that much material.


----------



## steyr223 (Mar 26, 2013)

A .. Um .... He he ..opps :roll: 
Sorry guys.,you all did notice my
Guess was.not based on science or math
But my name hence, 223 which i guess for
U guys across the pond is 5.56 :lol: 

Go figure, i wish i could do that.with refining
My stuff

Hey isn't there a.duck that can do that in a 
Donald duck movie.

Anyways you should count me out since this was
To be.a scientific educated game not a pic a # game

Thanks steyr223 rob


----------



## Marcel (Mar 26, 2013)

Congrats to steyr233!
May we agree that a yield of 0,1X% is a typical one for gold plated pins? We have this discussion over and over again with new users, but wishful thinking wont pay the rent. 
*If you buy or harvest "average type" gold plated pins expect around 0,1% or roughly 1g per Kilo/ 0,5g per lbs and you are in a realistic range*. 
If more comes, enjoy.


----------



## steyr223 (Mar 26, 2013)

Yes i have rid myself of the pin monster
But still have 15lbs of the springy ones

I am cutting all the heads off untill i get l lb
I believe from the cell showing me that the heads
Took longer meaning more concentrated i
Should get more :lol: 
Ok really only one more try maybe I'll get 1 whole
Percent......wait no thats 4.8grams
Ok maybe .4%
I will post my resultd but first to my ceramic chips
A gram in each one ...right :mrgreen:


----------

